

Ask HN: Recommend a great book on Ruby on Rails for a Beginner - MarlonPro

I have a great desire to learn building stuff with ruby on Rails. Let's just say I am a beginner although I have built (and currently building) simple GUI apps with C# on .Net (WinForm). I remained a newbie with C#. I want to revive my quest for programming.<p>I was searching the net for info about good book to start with.<p>Would you recommend any book for beginning Ruby on Rails?<p>I was about to purchase "Agile Web Development with Rails" by Pragmatic Programmers from Amazon but I was discouraged by the many negative reviews.<p>Any similar book recommendation to get me up to speed with ruby on Rails?
======
MarlonPro
@Aqua_Geek & @tfitzgerald yes, I already have that in my Chrome's bookmark. I
also bookmarked the following:

BOOKS \+ Why's (Poignant) Guide To Ruby (<http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-
guide/>)

\+ Learn To Program (<http://pine.fm/LearnToProgram/>)

\+ The Book Of Ruby by Sapphire Steel Software
(<http://www.sapphiresteel.com/The-Book-Of-Ruby>)

\+ The Bastards Book of Ruby (<http://ruby.bastardsbook.com/toc/>)

BLOG TIPS ON RUBY

\+ I'm basically following tips listed here: "5 Resources to Get Started with
Ruby on Rails" ([http://quickleft.com/blog/5-resources-to-get-started-with-
ru...](http://quickleft.com/blog/5-resources-to-get-started-with-ruby-on-
rails)) And,

\+ "Best way to learn Ruby & Rails" (<http://astonj.com/tech/best-way-to-
learn-ruby-rails/>)

WEBCASTS/VIDEOS

\+ I'll be watching "Rails for Zombies" (<http://railsforzombies.org/>)

\+ Screencasts at rubyonrails.org

And on the side, I am also re-reading "OOP Demystified" to get a better grasp
on OOP.

Is there any other particular book that is a must-book for a beginner? Or my
list on top pretty much covered all a beginner should know about getting up to
speed with Ruby on Rails?

------
Aqua_Geek
I would highly recommend Ruby on Rails Tutorial by Michael Hartl
(<http://ruby.railstutorial.org>). It's free to browse online or $26 for the
PDF. There are also screencasts, if you're into that.

The tutorial does a great job of introducing the various pieces of the Rails
framework and how to get started.

------
tfitzgerald
Hartl's Ruby On Rails 3 Tutorial book is great, and available for free online:
<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>

